# John Deere LX188 PTO Clutch Spins all the time



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Got in a J.D. LX188 with a broken front axle
(Model: MOL188X072307)

Replaced Axle and now having trouble with PTO Clutch bottom pulley spinning all the time with the crankshaft.

Checked power to PTO Clutch and I'm getting proper voltage it. 
Switch off= no voltage, Switch pulled up to engage= 12+ volts.

Need to figure out why the bottom pulley on Electric PTO Clutch is turning, even when wires are disconnected from any power source.

The top plate of this clutch has 3 holes and there is a pin that holds the top plate steady. I believe I have this clutch mounted properly by making sure the hole is slid upward thru the pin to keep the entire Electric Clutch from spinning with the crank.

I can turn the bottom pulley by hand, but I do feel resistance, so something is grabbing causing the bottom pulley to spin wit the crank.

Thanks for any help guys!

PL


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, there is a place under there to hold the clutch from spinning, if not it would not work or pull the wires out of the clutch, Light Mechanic


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The clutch sounds like it needs to be adjusted to the .020 clearance as stated in the link below.Hope this helps.

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=5&hid=111


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be a bad bearing in the lower part of the clutch, causing it to turn. Does it spin all the time with a load?


----------

